# About U.K. new measures post Brexit



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Tonight i would start a new thread as information coming out of U.K. May well have consequences for those with holiday homes here, as many posting here do.

https://inews.co.uk/news/uk/pet-pas...gs-cats-after-brexit-transition-period-533262

No more pet passports and what appears to be a confusing system..which will have an effect on holidays with your pet and also Rehoming

No more EHIC. Insurances about to sky rocket Also those living i Spain using EHICS, they’ll be in a pickle


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All Britain has to do is apply to become a Part 1 listed country before the end of the year and the pet passport issue goes away. In fact I think DEFRA is already on the case.

As for health insurance if they get their act together they could knock out some sort of reciprocal agreement with frequently visited countries, but that's less likely I think.

Another issue is mobile roaming charges, after 31 Dec the network companies will legally be able to reintroduce them.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Vodafone, O2 and others have said they will not introduce roaming charges. Not a big deal anyway as most hotels have free internet and there is FaceTime.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nothing, sorry


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Vodafone, O2 and others have said they will not introduce roaming charges. Not a big deal anyway as most hotels have free internet and there is FaceTime.


Isn't FaceTime only applicable to iPhones and iPads, which are quite expensive? Another example of Brexit being fine for those who can afford to absorb the extra costs involved?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This report says that it is now definite that the EHIC scheme will not be continued as far as UK citizens are concerned beyond 31 December 2020, despite earlier statements by the UK Government that it was seeking a new reciprocal agreement. Only those already resident in EU countries who have S1 cover will retain EHIC coverage.

https://www.independent.co.uk/trave...lers-eu-passport-insurance-pets-a9615276.html

I know from personal experience how difficult it is for people who have had serious pre-existing conditions to get travel insurance. Any long haul travel is out of the question for me for at least the next two years, possibly longer, because insurance companies simply exclude my pre-existing conditions from the cover they are prepared to offer, so not worth the risk of booking flights and hotels and possibly having to cancel, or the risk of falling ill whilst on holiday if the insurance company can link it in any way to a pre-existing condition. They have stated that they would not cover my husband for any cancellation or additional expenses incurred linked to any of my pre-existing conditions, either. It's only because we will at least retain our EHIC cover that we could even risk travelling to other EU countries.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Isn't FaceTime only applicable to iPhones and iPads, which are quite expensive? Another example of Brexit being fine for those who can afford to absorb the extra costs involved?


Most seem to have them anyway for those less fortunate there is Skype.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> This report says that it is now definite that the EHIC scheme will not be continued as far as UK citizens are concerned beyond 31 December 2020, despite earlier statements by the UK Government that it was seeking a new reciprocal agreement. Only those already resident in EU countries who have S1 cover will retain EHIC coverage.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/trave...lers-eu-passport-insurance-pets-a9615276.html
> 
> I know from personal experience how difficult it is for people who have had serious pre-existing conditions to get travel insurance. Any long haul travel is out of the question for me for at least the next two years, possibly longer, because insurance companies simply exclude my pre-existing conditions from the cover they are prepared to offer, so not worth the risk of booking flights and hotels and possibly having to cancel, or the risk of falling ill whilst on holiday if the insurance company can link it in any way to a pre-existing condition. They have stated that they would not cover my husband for any cancellation or additional expenses incurred linked to any of my pre-existing conditions, either. It's only because we will at least retain our EHIC cover that we could even risk travelling to other EU countries.


I think the card was a good thing but to be safe insurance is still needed. However ,as with iPad ownership not a priority for millions who do not travel abroad and never aspire to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Most seem to have them anyway for those less fortunate there is Skype.


I consider myself fortunate enough to NOT have an iPhone


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I think the card was a good thing but to be safe insurance is still needed. However ,as with iPad ownership not a priority for millions who do not travel abroad and never aspire to.


And how will Brexit make them any better off or able to afford a holiday, or those who may be able to afford a holiday now but could not if they can't get insurance or affordable insurance?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

If you don't have an iPhone or iPad you can still use Whatsapp. In some ways better than Facetime as it doesn't seem to use as much bandwidth for video calls. You can talk via video, phone or text. Great and like Facetime there is end to end encryption.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think a lot of people realise just how difficult or expensive it can be to get travel insurance if you have a serious pre-existing condition, even if it was years ago and you have recovered.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/insuran...r-years-ago-travel-insurance-still-costs-550/


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Isobella said:


> Vodafone, O2 and others have said they will not introduce roaming charges. Not a big deal anyway as most hotels have free internet and there is FaceTime.


No surprise there - it would have been the 'kiss of death' if any of them did.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Not what I said but let’s not play the bleeding hearts for those who may have a problem with roaming charges. British travel all over the world without the benefits of non roaming charges or the use of an EHIC card. Of course those who can’t afford a holiday will still not be able to afford one but that’s not what the UK left for.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> If you don't have an iPhone or iPad you can still use Whatsapp. In some ways better than Facetime as it doesn't seem to use as much bandwidth for video calls. You can talk via video, phone or text. Great and like Facetime there is end to end encryption.


Most people we know use Messenger.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Reading all the above you can see why the BBC hoped to 'cash in' in terms of audience numbers by releasing
staycations answer to _Benidorm_ called _Scarborough_ after _Benidorm_ was shelved by ITV in 2018.

Although despite hiring the same writer and director Derren Litten as _Benidorm_, it never returned for
a second series.

Of course one wonders whether Brexit wasn't the final nail in the coffin of the longevity of _Benidorm_ and therefore post Brexit seaside holiday entertainment will be more home grown in the future.

For who knows the next series of _Love Island_ could be based on the romantic Isle of Sheppey !!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

jimenato said:


> Most people we know use Messenger.


The problem with messenger is it is owned by Facebook. WhatsApp is much more secure. And like FaceTime, WhatsApp seems to use less bandwidth than Messenger too.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Phil Squares said:


> The problem with messenger is it is owned by Facebook. WhatsApp is much more secure. And like FaceTime, WhatsApp seems to use less bandwidth than Messenger too.


Whatsapp is owned by Facebook too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> The problem with messenger is it is owned by Facebook. WhatsApp is much more secure. And like FaceTime, WhatsApp seems to use less bandwidth than Messenger too.


Just information andnothing to do with the thread...

In Spain everyone uses WhatsApp including businesses between employees and business to client too. If you haven't got What'sApp you are basically cut off from friends and employers/ employees.
Anybody soming to Spain would soon need to install it as estate agents, restaurants, friends, your landlord, etc would all probably use WA to get in touch


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just information andnothing to do with the thread...
> 
> In Spain everyone uses WhatsApp including businesses between employees and business to client too. If you haven't got What'sApp you are basically cut off from friends and employers/ employees.
> Anybody soming to Spain would soon need to install it as estate agents, restaurants, friends, your landlord, etc would all probably use WA to get in touch


Indeed, I have two whatsapp accounts on my phone, one for work and one for private use. 
Technically though we are not allowed to use it for work due to the Data Protection procedures of Whatsapp not being in line with EU standards.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just information andnothing to do with the thread...
> 
> In Spain everyone uses WhatsApp including businesses between employees and business to client too. If you haven't got What'sApp you are basically cut off from friends and employers/ employees.
> Anybody soming to Spain would soon need to install it as estate agents, restaurants, friends, your landlord, etc would all probably use WA to get in touch


Agree Whatsapp is very popular in Spain although I notice Zoom ( for conference calls ) is also 
gaining in popularity as well especially since the need to switch to working from home.

Zoom has also been a great place for the UK and the EU to agree to disagree on their fruitless 
trade talks during the lockdowns.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Agree Whatsapp is very popular in Spain although I notice Zoom ( for meetings ) is also gaining in
> popularity as well especially since the need to switch to working from home.


Zoom also had data protection issues, at least in Spain at the beginning of lockdown here, but those issues were resolved I think. Zoom was great for people who didn't already have something in place, but my company used Google meet/ hangouts or WA video. Zoom also gained popularity in the UK I believe


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Everyone I know both in Spain and the U.K. use Watsap. My students tell me they use watsap more than Facebook as they can chose who they are sharing with and any issues can then be resolved. 

Facebook is now seen as an older persons social media forum. My daughters and friends tend to use Instagram now or watsap groups. 

Back to topic

Lots of people will not be able to afford to go on holiday but those reasons will not solely be down to Brexit, covid 19 will push prices Up on insurance, airfares, hotels etc. Brexit combined with Covid will force many families into choices, staycations , which Boris and Cummings will like as it’ll boost the home economy or fewer holidays abroad maybe one or two years apart.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Isn't FaceTime only applicable to iPhones and iPads, which are quite expensive? Another example of Brexit being fine for those who can afford to absorb the extra costs involved?


There are plenty of other options including WhatsApp which works on any phone.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Everyone I know both in Spain and the U.K. use Watsap. My students tell me they use watsap more than Facebook as they can chose who they are sharing with and any issues can then be resolved.
> 
> Facebook is now seen as an older persons social media forum. My daughters and friends tend to use Instagram now or watsap groups.
> 
> ...


 Being naughty and continuing off topic, but look at this fun video about working with millennials and the comment about FaceBook




Have used this in class with students when talking about millennials in the workplace and what different age groups can learn from each other


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Being naughty and continuing off topic, but look at this fun video about working with millennials and the comment about FaceBook
> YouTube
> Have used this in class with students when talking about millennials in the workplace and what different age groups can learn from each other


Brilliant. That’s going into a lesson plan!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiaxica said:


> I consider myself fortunate enough to NOT have an iPhone


I thought that for years until my son got me one for a birthday present.

Best phone Ive ever had.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I thought that for years until my son got me one for a birthday present.
> 
> Best phone Ive ever had.


Been there done that. My elder daughter loves hers.

My younger daughter always has too, but when she saw my new android, she became an android convert.


----------

